# Which is the better hog gun?



## Plinker (Nov 17, 2007)

.270 or .308?
Either one would be in a Mossberg 100 ATR rifle, paired with a 3-9x40 scope.
Terrain I'll be hunting in will be a mix of fields and woods, and will also be pulling double duty for deer, and target shooting at home.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are splitting hairs. The snooters will not be able to tell any difference - the deer either.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 17, 2007)

Good, because the rifle I wanted wasn't available in .308 at that price. So, I put a .270 on layaway tonight.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would have picked a 308. But thats because I've never shot a 270 :sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like said, splitting hairs, 6 of one half a dozen of another, person preference, the .270 however IS a little easier on the kick.


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

That Mossberg is a fine shooting rifle! Don't let anyone tell you that Mossberg is crap. Any time I hear that from someone I challenge them to a shooting match. My ATR100 in .270 is probably the most accurate gun I have ever owned! Right out of the box the accuracy is superb!

I now own 3 of the Mossbergs, 1-ATR 100 in .270 (blued barrel & camo'ed stock), a 30-06 in 4X4 (blued barrel, laminate stock), and also a 7MM Magnum in 4X4 (Marine coat barrel & synthetic black stock).

I modified the trigger on all 3 to reduce the necessary pull, and eliminated all creep & pre-travel. Now when you put your finger on the trigger, you better be ready because ANY movement and that bullet is gone! I got the pull down to about 3 lbs. as well. With the current set up, the gun is an absolute dream and a value at the current prices!


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, and as to the original posters question-I think it has already been answered. Either will do just fine for hogs.


----------



## hog-killin-I0I (Sep 26, 2008)

the one gun i use for hog hunting is a marlin 30-30 open sight but i have takin a hog wit a 22. and i am ganna take one wit a 22-250 monday it doesnt matter how big the gun it jus matters where you put the cross hairs wit a small cal. gun i would put it on the ear or eye wit a big cal. gun i would place it in the chest or heart


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

hog-killin-I0I said:


> the one gun i use for hog hunting is a marlin 30-30 open sight but i have takin a hog wit a 22. and i am ganna take one wit a 22-250 monday it doesnt matter how big the gun it jus matters where you put the cross hairs wit a small cal. gun i would put it on the ear or eye wit a big cal. gun i would place it in the chest or heart


Make sure to use tougher bullets in the smaller calibers! :wink:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

the only differance in the hair splitting is the 308 might be a little better in the brush. where the 270 may deflect a little easier. but it is still splitting hairs.

if i were hunting hogs with a 22 or a 500 bmg. i would try to hit them in the head some where. the heart lung hit will do the job. but the head shot is a short tracking job. and they are DRT.

DEAD RAT THER


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Love to see the little .308 Win in a thread that does not include someone asking how it stacks up to 30-06 and I agree with the statment about the hog not knowing the differance


----------

